# Corsa E VXR



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Picked the car up 3 weeks ago now. Has had 2 washes since I picked it up. First was a full clean and protect, second was simple wash and top up of sealant.

First wash routine:

Snow Foam with AF Avalanche 
Clean shuts and badges with brushes
Rinse
2BM Wash with Gyeon Q2 Bathe on body and wheels
Tar remover where required
Gyeon Iron on car and wheels
Rinse
Dry
AF Revive on plastics 
AF Tough prep and then Tough Coat on bodywork
AF Mint Rims on alloys and Exhaust
Rain X on glass
Carpets protected with Gyeon Fabric Coat


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice colour

Just not so keen on the car


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice VXR, wheels and colour go really well, what's the horse power?


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Kimo - I know not everyone's favourite


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice VXR, wheels and colour go really well, what's the horse power?


Thanks, I was worried about the colour as ordered without seeing it but worked out well! It's 205 bhp


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Nice colour
> 
> Just not so keen on the car


Shock Kimo doesn't like it!!!!

Looks well I loved my corsa vxr, 205bhp will shift in that lovey car


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Shifts well coming from a 1.4 corsa!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice mate. I seen one the other day and from the front in a dark blue colour and only noticed it due to the silver surrounds on the fog lights and thought it didn't look the best at all! 

However this looks great! Just about time Vauxhall changed its shape completely now. Very nice though and look after it


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work just the Corsa vxr platform not changed much since it's launch in 06.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Any pics of interior ?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Lovely colour, Shame the front end is bloody hideous LOL!


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Exactly the same as mine, Same options by the looks of it,
Such a good car, Miles better than the Corsa D VXR


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

I like it, appart from the scoop on the bumper

Any pics of engine bay?


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Will get some more pics up tomorrow of engine bay and interior.
And yeah Tom ours are the same.. saw yours on VXR online as I'm on there too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used to get good bant on vxro

Just a shame IanJ hated me and banned me lolz


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Used to get good bant on vxro
> 
> Just a shame IanJ hated me and banned me lolz


He is a monumental c unt though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> He is a monumental c unt though


Hi Ben

Nice to see you make an appearance


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Nice to see you make an appearance


Soaps are on and the Jews are winning at WHL. And then I saw IanJ being mentioned and instant rage came across me.

I wonder if he's become a bigger bellend than he already was?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Guess you've already written his Xmas card, lol


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Colour is unusual but nice.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha trust Ben to pop up and break silence as soon as that name was mentioned!

Nice car Midlands and nice colour


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

VXR_midlands said:


> Will get some more pics up tomorrow of engine bay and interior.
> And yeah Tom ours are the same.. saw yours on VXR online as I'm on there too


Knew i had seen the pics before, How you getting on with the car?


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

This is my vxr. Older version though.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

TomWVXR said:


> Knew i had seen the pics before, How you getting on with the car?


Yeah great Tom you? I've only done about 420 miles so far.

Nice car Bentley 11, is that the standard paint job or custom?


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

VXR_midlands said:


> Yeah great Tom you? I've only done about 420 miles so far.
> 
> Nice car Bentley 11, is that the standard paint job or custom?


Standard colour but every body panel has had some form of customisation.

Hand masked off and painted


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

It looks one hell of a car that's for sure


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Colour looks fab grey seems to be the in colour at the moment


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

VXR_midlands said:


> It looks one hell of a car that's for sure


Yeah it's great mate  came from a focus RS which was a bit of a downgrade but with its 260bhp and being so small it can shift!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Not normally a fan of Vauxhall but your car looks spot on great colour too, enjoy mate.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. I like grey but I am biased as all my cars have been some type of grey!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking car and love the colour


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Been looking at getting one of these, been talking to the Vauxhall dealer about a Flash blue one with the optional 18s(same as yours) How do you find the car, what does the standard exhaust sound like, what other options did you get???


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ordered one today!! 2 weeks and it will be here!!!:driver:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely car and colour. The overall feel, instrument cluster and finish of the VXR Corsa E really is an improvement over the absolutely hideous and over-popular VXR Corsa D.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply Scooby.

Car is great I'm sure you will love it. When are you picking it up?

As said the interior is a great improvement, exhaust is nice ... Not too loud 

Mine just has the 18's as optional


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

VXR_midlands said:


> Sorry for the late reply Scooby.
> 
> Car is great I'm sure you will love it. When are you picking it up?
> 
> ...


Its being delivered 2nd December, looking forward to it, having it delivered from Aston Vauxhall in Melton Mowbray who have been great.:thumb:

Haven't driven a turbo FWD car for years, last one was my Focus RS and I always remember this time of year was always the worst.

Where in the Midlands you from??? Im near Junction 10 of the M6 in Walsall


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Got mine from Aston's! Great guys!

Managed a 2 hour maintenance wash today in the cold. 

Snow foam, 2BM, Alloys cleaned with imperial, dryer then finished with V7 on body, mercury polish on exhaust and mint rims on alloys!

Also found my WoWo drying towel which I used for buffing the V7 decide to shed lots of fluff!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like the Tough Coat have given it a nice gloss, I have a bottle which I'm still waiting to use once the weather dries up.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I think thats a great looking motor !

My Mrs has a 1.0t in the same colour and it goes really well so that must be a little rocket !

Whereabouts in Derby are you ? Surprised I haven't seen it !


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Justa said:


> I think thats a great looking motor !
> 
> My Mrs has a 1.0t in the same colour and it goes really well so that must be a little rocket !
> 
> Whereabouts in Derby are you ? Surprised I haven't seen it !


Around littleover Justa, and thanks for the kind words. I do like the new Corsa E in general. 
It definitely does go


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

VXR_midlands said:


> Around littleover Justa, and thanks for the kind words. I do like the new Corsa E in general.
> It definitely does go


Ah I'm in Allestree - I've got a Fiesta Zetec S red edition - I'll look out for you !


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

First wash since last year this weekend. 

Started with Citrus Power Pre Wash
Snow foamed with Avalanche. 
Cleaned wheels with Imperial
2nd snow foam
2BM washed with Gyeon Bathe
Rinse and Dry

Wings and doors protected with tough coat
Bonnet and roof with CG XXX wax
Alloys with FK1000p
Exhaust polished with Mercury

Was pretty impressed with the results. Didn't notice too many bonded contaminants. Hoping to do a full de-con in March.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and like that colour


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice, love the colour, sometimes wish id got one instead of my 208 GTI.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, beautiful looking motor, don't normally like dark colours, but your Corsa really suits it. Just one tip, if you leave your car there all the time, just watch postie doesn't catch his bag when he walks past.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

nice car the mrs wants one of these :thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> nice car the mrs wants one of these :thumb:


Great cars, got one myself and very impressed with it, didnt cost me a lot on personal lease either!!!:thumb:


----------



## Gaffney (Aug 30, 2011)

such a nice colour!


----------



## tomsy29 (Dec 19, 2012)

I was unsure on these facelifts but they are growing on me, especially in this spec! Great looking car! Great work on it too


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely car OP, my neighbour has the exact same model in a dark blue metallic and yours looks loads better. Good work!


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, beautiful looking motor, don't normally like dark colours, but your Corsa really suits it. Just one tip, if you leave your car there all the time, just watch postie doesn't catch his bag when he walks past.


You must know me.... I am paranoid about people walking down there because sometimes there isn't much space.... More annoyingly we made a proper stepped path to the house!

Then they still walk past the car and instead of using the path they then walk across the grass to next door.

Rant over!!!

Cleaned the wheels tonight to save some time tomorrow for another wash


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mate I have the same car in shiny rock lol 
Looks amazing! &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

The front looks great. Still not a fan of the rear though on these


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Okay so it's been a long time since I posted my car on here due to various reasons... However the car has not been neglected and after almost of year of ownership it is almost completely swirl free.

Today's wash included;

Wheels cleaned with AF Imperial
Gyeon Bug and Grime Remover and Rinse
AF Avalanche and Rinse
Hand washed 2BM with Gyeon Bathe+
AF Oblitarate where required
Final rinse with PW and then with a hose
Dried

FK1000p on Alloys
AF Revivie on plastics/rubber
Meguirs Endurance Tyre Shine (not convinced)
Menzerna Power Lock on the bodywork
AF Mercury polish for the exhaust


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, very nice colour.


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Few more pics from yesterday... reflection and beading after work


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice car, colour looks great on it.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

lovely car!

Miss my old Insignia VXR!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very smart


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Great reflection shots and a lovely looking motor. Nice! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

